# Ways to increase Wisdom?



## DarkMask

What are the best ways to increase someone's Wisdom stat?


----------



## Aaron L

Stat increase every four levels.  

_Wish_ spells.

Wisdom enhancing magical items.

The same methods used to increase every other ability score, essentially.  Not a whole lot options for you


----------



## Nadaka

reach venerable age category.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari

DarkMask said:
			
		

> What are the best ways to increase someone's Wisdom stat?




There are several ways, listed in decreasing order of probability:

1)  Start with a race with a high Wis modifier.  No standard PHB races have a Wis bonus (or penalty), but Aasimar, from MM, is pretty good for that.

2)  Put all your stat increases into Wisdom.

3)  Purchase a Periapt of Wisdom that you can afford.  Note that these go up to +6 in the normal game.  It is widely considered that epic versions are too expensive for the good they provide.

4)  Purchase a Tome of Understanding.  This is best done by saving up until you can get the +5 version, as inherent bonuses don't stack up.  Alternately, 5 scrolls of Wish used by someone you trust with a good UMD score would also work.

5)  Acquire a template that increases your Wisdom.  Winged, from Savage Species, is good, as it gives +2 Wis and +4 Dex and pretty good flight speed, for a LA of +2.  Any lycanthrope template gives +2 Wis as well, infected or natural; LA varies, of course.  Half-celestial gives a +4 Wis and other stats and abilities for a +4 LA.  Saint, from BoED, also gives +2 Wis for a +2 LA.  Savage Species has rules for acquiring templates in play, which mostly involve giving semi-trustworthy high-level spellcasters lots of money.

1 and 2 are the only ones you can be sure will work.  3 and 4 are subject to DM whim on magic item availability, commercially or loot-based.  Certain DMs don't believe that commerce in magic items will exist, as can be seen in the multitide of threads with titles ranging from "Magic item stores" to "Magical Wal-Marts the heck?"  Even if they do allow it (most do), you can run afoul of gold piece limits; a Tome of Understanding +5 is 137,500 gp, and a standard metropolis GP limit is 100k gp.

5 is potentially problematic; many DMs will frown on attempting to acquire a template, viewing it as "powergaming."  Which, let's be honest, it is.  Purposely failing a Fort save for lycanthropic infection is an easy way, but alignment change may screw your build.  Note that a powergamer DM will probably let you get a template fairly easily, which should be a warning sign that he's about to make you pay through the spleen for that.

Brad


----------



## Stalker0

Get old


----------



## Crothian

Bribe the DM.


----------



## szilard

Take three levels of Human Paragon.

-Stuart


----------



## glass

Take the Great Wisdom* [Epic] feat. May have to wait a while for that though. 


glass.

* at least, I think that is what it is called


----------

